# Hopper Transfer work with Iphone?



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone know if the new Hopper Transfer feature for Ipad works with an Iphone?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

LtMunst;3168348 said:


> Anyone know if the new Hopper Transfer feature for Ipad works with an Iphone?


No it doesn't. iPad only right now and Android tablets next. If phone support is coming, I'm sure it'll be after the Android tablet app launches.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

some guy said:


> No it doesn't. iPad only right now and Android tablets next. If phone support is coming, I'm sure it'll be after the Android tablet app launches.


Thanks, that's too bad. They should not have to do any additional software engineering to enable on the Iphone...the OS is virtually identical to an Ipad. Hope they flick the switch soon.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> Thanks, that's too bad. They should not have to do any additional software engineering to enable on the Iphone...the OS is virtually identical to an Ipad. Hope they flick the switch soon.


They may want to make the iPhone version that is the best resolution for the phone as opposed to downscaling the iPad version. It would be the counter to having to upscale the iPhone version to play on the iPad. No use giving it so much more than it needs.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

iPhone and android apps are now available in addition to the iPad app.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> iPhone and android apps are now available in addition to the iPad app.


Not seeing it (iphone) in the App store.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The transfer feature on the Hopper w/Sling is only available with the iPad. Thanks.



LtMunst said:


> Not seeing it (iphone) in the App store.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The transfer feature on the Hopper w/Sling is only available with the iPad. Thanks.


Any plans to port this to the Iphone? Should be a relatively easy modification.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I have not heard of the transfer feature being available on the iPhone yet. A new DISHAnywhere application was released for the iPhone yesterday that includes On Demand content but nothing about transfers. Thanks.



LtMunst said:


> Any plans to port this to the Iphone? Should be a relatively easy modification.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

It is in Beta testing.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The new iPhone application? It is a fully released application. I've been using it today. Thanks.



RASCAL01 said:


> It is in Beta testing.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The new iPhone application? It is a fully released application. I've been using it today. Thanks.


I think (hope) Rascal01 was talking about a beta version of the Iphone Hopper Transfer, not the updated Dish Anwhere.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

RASCAL01 said:


> It is in Beta testing.


You're talking about Iphone Hopper Transfer, correct?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We do not have the transfer feature available for the iPhone. I think he was asking about the DISHAnywhere iPhone application that includes On Demand. 


LtMunst said:


> You're talking about Iphone Hopper Transfer, correct?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Hopper transfers isn't coming to phones.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

some guy said:


> Hopper transfers isn't coming to phones.


That's too bad. How bout Android (tablets)?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

RASCAL01 said:


> It is in Beta testing.


It is not coming to phones, only tablets. Not sure where you got that info from.


----------

